# Turnout decisions



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm building a layout with e-z track, but I'm undecided if I want to use e-z track turnouts
or use Atlas turnouts with a tortoise machine. Which would be a better setup. And which would be better price wise.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cost wise the Atlas turnouts would be better, but they do not
have the roadbed used by EZ track. You could put cork or
foam under them to help match. Also the EZ plastic attachments
would have to be modified. 

In the end, you probably would do better to use the EZ turnouts
since they are designed for the EZ system.

I would not have used the EZ track to start with. Flex track is much less
costly and easier to use. 

Don


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks I already have most of the track so I might as well use it.


----------



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

huh? ez track sucks? i use it because it works, i have had no issues with the track not running right! of course i was using older Bachmann track the one without the plastic bed. but i'm glad to know it is easier to use ez track with ez. to learn about ho scale railroading, is why i am here!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

For ease of use and compatability it will be easier to use EZ track, but later you might want to change to something like Peco which gives you many more options. If the EZ stuff works and you find it easy to work with stick with it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cobratrooper11 said:


> huh? ez track sucks? i use it because it works, i have had no issues with the track not running right! of course i was using older Bachmann track the one without the plastic bed. but i'm glad to know it is easier to use ez track with ez. to learn about ho scale railroading, is why i am here!


Whoa!!!! Down boy! Go back and read the posts again. Nobody said anything bad about EZ Track. Except the steel stuff, but steel rail is trouble, no matter who makes it.

What Don said was that it doesn't work well with other brands, and he's right, because the roadbed track tends to have proprietary connectors. That's true for all brands of roadbed track except Atlas Tru-Track, which is just Snap Track stuck on a roadbed piece.


----------



## Cobratrooper11 (Mar 4, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Whoa!!!! Down boy! Go back and read the posts again. Nobody said anything bad about EZ Track. Except the steel stuff, but steel rail is trouble, no matter who makes it.
> 
> What Don said was that it doesn't work well with other brands, and he's right, because the roadbed track tends to have proprietary connectors. That's true for all brands of roadbed track except Atlas Tru-Track, which is just Snap Track stuck on a roadbed piece.


i am sorry if i seemed a little mad, i just got some easy track, and don't want to find out that i was gypped! i hope i am not making a bad impression. so sorry. and thanks for the tip on steel.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Why on Earth would anyone spend 13 bucks for 36" of EZ track when you could get a stick of flex for 5. the EZ track will not connect to anything as Don said so you use only the Bachman stuff or make some kind of adapter to go from EZ to anything else.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bwells said:


> Why on Earth would anyone spend 13 bucks for 36" of EZ track when you could get a stick of flex for 5. the EZ track will not connect to anything as Don said so you use only the Bachman stuff or make some kind of adapter to go from EZ to anything else.


OK, now someone's bashing EZ Track. 

Many people like the fool-proof nature of roadbed track, many people already have a bunch, many people are intimidated by the thought of trying to lay flextrack, roadbed and ballast (which, btw, must be included to make an apples to apples price comparison). Many people do not need the variety of possibilities that flextrack offers. And most importantly, not everyone wants the "Cheapskate Model Railroader" award. Yes, we should make sure newcomers to the hobby understand the tradeoffs involved with the various track products, but we need to be aware that what is right for us is not always right for others.

Congratulations on your Cheapskate award. Now let's help folks without putting them down, please.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cobratrooper11 said:


> i am sorry if i seemed a little mad, i just got some easy track, and don't want to find out that i was gypped! i hope i am not making a bad impression. so sorry. and thanks for the tip on steel.


What Bwells is trying to say is that there are other options out there which do not cost as much as EZ Track. Were you gypped? No, unless the person who sold it to you was a real crook, or sold you steel track without warning you that it's only benefit is that it's cheap. I would always advise beginners to do a little research (here or elsewhere) before rushing out and buying stuff. If you ask most hobby shop staff what track to buy, the good ones will ask you a few questions about what you intend to do, then recommend the right choice. Never forget though, that while the best shops understand that your value as a repeat, satisfied customer is much higher than your value as a one time sale, they're still trying to sell product, and probably the product that benefits them the most.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Before you start labelling people in a condescending manner I think you should consider this: One persons 'cheapskate' is another's 'thrifty' or value for money. There are other issues here too and it's not just down to the lowest price.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Exactly the point. Price is never the only criterion, which is why I responded the way I did. I think if you read my postings you will find that I am always encouraging people the look at tradeoffs. When someone starts a post with "why in the world...", he is criticizing someone else for NOT using the cheapest option.

Now lets get back on topic.


----------

